# Amaunet, Kisin and Dwyn



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Introducing my pile of mischief!

I'm posting this from my iPhone, so bear with me.

I brought home these guys today, and I'm already quite enamored of them. And they're not even socialized yet!









One of the boys (not sure which) checking me out. 









Kisin showing off his stripe.









Dwyn letting me get a look at his stripe. I love his white collar.









A look at Amaunet's markings. The little white spot on her forehead is beyond adorable. 

Hopefully this worked! If not, I have some editing to do.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Aaaaahhhh, such cute baby faces!! They're so adorable! <3


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Cute


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

whoa now, is it just me, or do these guys not look 3 months old?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

it does not say how old they are, was that in another thread?

And they are no older then 5 weeks thats 100% sure.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

> Hi there! Today I brought three 3 month old female rats. I got them from a friends sister who had initially bred them for snake food, but no longer has the snake, so since I've been thinking about getting rats for a while, it seemed perfect.


they are not 3 months old. they are still babies. not surprised that a feeder breeder would have no idea what age their babies are. they look just barely old enough to be away from mom, probably between 5-6 weeks. it is not likely your girl is pregnant since they are so young, and she is too small to spay, so you might want to cancel that appointment.  in the meantime, double double check their sexes, post pictures for us, whatever you can... if you do indeed have 2 boys and a girl, you need to consider long term separation for the girl, either with another female partner, or until she is the bare minimum age to be spayed.


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

I can get more pictures when I get home. I've never had rats so I don't know their growth rates. I'll try to get a pic with one of them next to a ruler! 

It's defiantly two boys and a girl - the boys have very obvious 'man-bits'. 

Pictures coming tonight once I'm off work!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

you can take a picture of them next to an object like a soda can that we can size up, but they're definitely babies... you can see it in their faces. :-[


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright! Here goes!









This wasn't intended as a size comparison, but this is Dwyn, when I was having my daily 30 minutes with him to get him used to me.









Pop can 1!









Pop can 2!

Thanks for the help guys, I feel like such a newb!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Tiny tiny baby!! I wanna say 5-6 weeks tops. Cute as heck!

They are old enough to be away from mom, but to young to be neutered or spayed.


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

I _thought_ they were a bit small for the supposed '3' months, but I've never had rats (or any other rodent for that matter) so who was I to argue? I've only had the pleasure to play with full grown rats, so I had no idea how fast they grow! 

I guess I'm calling the vet tomorrow and rescheduling... For three months from now! 

Thanks again for putting up with my newbie-ness. 

Mmmm, since I don't know their birthday, I should pick one for them by counting backwards.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yup, just wee babies  super super cute though. glad you got them out of there.

just for comparison, here are some pictures of the girls i used to have.you can see how significantly different their facial structure and fur type is as they get older.

luna @ 6 weeks old:










9 weeks: 










just over 3 months:


----------



## Stahlfeder (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow! Huge difference! Anyone got a dunce cap? Haha. At least now I have a better idea of their age. (and what to expect!) They grow so fast, it's sort of crazy.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They do grow very fast. I went away for two days after getting Romeo and came home and I could actually see a difference- he was growing like crazy!


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Do keep in mind that even though you can't have her spayed until three months, she can still easily become pregnant in that time, so make sure you keep her separated from the boys. They're all so cute!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Very cute babies, congrats.

My two were also rescued feeders.


----------

